# Smokin-It #3 Jerky Dryer Fan



## conradjw (Feb 14, 2020)

Group,

I recently purchased a new Smokin-it Model #3. I really enjoy this smoker so far without any complaints. 

Now I was considering doing some cured dried meats like jerky, salami and summer sausage in this smoker.

From what I  read is that this smoker is insulated, sealed and doesn't have a lot of ventilation by design and it is very 
difficult to get the moisture out when doing meats like jerky. Therefore they sell a device which has a chimney  that sits over the vent on top where the smoke comes out that has a fan in it.

The idea of the chimney and fan is to help pull the excess moisture out of the smoker box.

I am a DIY type person and would like to tool around and make one of these myself.

On the commercial  Jerky Dryer fan that is sold does anyone happen to know the (CFM) cubic feet per minute that this fan produces inside the Jerky Dryer?

If I could find the CMF of the fan I believe that making the rest would be easy.

Thanks

-John


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 14, 2020)

I use a 23 CFM  fan. (Search Amazon for : AC Infinity AXIAL 8038, Quiet Muffin Fan, 115V 120V AC 80mm x 38mm Low Speed ). 
I set my temp  about 160 to keep temp at 120 and the fan pulls enough moisture out to get the jerky dry in 5-6 hours.
I cut a 3 in hole in a 4 in PVC vent cap and use the screws that come with fan to mount it. The paper towel helps wick the moisture out from the fitting.


----------



## conradjw (Feb 17, 2020)

Lozinomaker,

So do you think 23 CFM is the magic number for these fans? I have viewed a few forums where people tried different fan speeds and blade pitch. And some pulled to much air out of the smoke chamber and others not enough .

Do you feel comfortable with the fan you are using above would you consider a faster or slower fan? Or maybe one with a variable speed  in a the 23 CFM range?

I really like your setup and would like to go this route but just want to make sure before I pull the trigger and order a fan.

Do you use any type of filter between the smoke chamber and the fan to stop creosote buildup on the fan? 

Again I really appreciate you sharing your invention and theory with me. 

Have a great day!

-John


----------



## conradjw (Feb 17, 2020)

Lozinomaker

One other thing.

"I set my temp about 160 to keep temp at 120 and the fan pulls enough moisture out to get the jerky dry in 5-6 hours. "

When you say you set your analog control at 160 and you keep your temperature at 120. 
When making sausage and other products  I don't want to let the heat get hot enough to melt and cook off the fat.

With the fan running and the temperate set at 160 do you find the temperature stable? or do you have the normal 20 to 30 degree swings. or 40 degree in your case?

Example:

Set at 160 temperature  is at 120 with fan running.

* so since it drops from 160 to 120 is a 40 degree drop.

* does it also swing to 200 degrees which would be 40 degrees the other direction?

* or does it stay pretty stable at 120 degrees the entire time.

* 200 would probably be hot enough to render the fat out of the product.

Thanks

-John


----------

